# Surprise Quints!



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I came out in the morning to this big surprise. 3 girls and 2 boys. One of the girls is a little weak. Her mother looked like she gave up by the time she came out, since she was the only one that wasn't cleaned up.
I had to help her nurse and I also have been topping her off with a bottle. She seems much better now.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

OMG -I just gasped outloud, and my family all jumped and said what!!

You are so blessed, what gorgeous kids!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I gasp out loud when I saw them too. Her mother had 6, so I guess it wasn't a complete a shock. 
However, she just didn't look that big to me to be carrying 5.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What a BUNCH of adorable kids! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Golly! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wow! What a lovely Christmas present!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Now to come up with 5 festive names!!

Holly
Noel
Jingle
Chris Cringle
Ginger
Rudolph
Grinch

oh how fun....


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Now to come up with 5 festive names!!
> 
> Holly
> Noel
> ...


Great idea! I didn't even think of that.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

SO precious!! Congrats! They're so adorable.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Just curious. How big was momma before she had them?


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

yipperskipper acres said:


> Just curious. How big was momma before she had them?


She really wasn't abnormally huge. I thought she was probably having 3.

I have definitely had goats that were bigger. Although, they also had bigger babies. These quints are pretty small.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that is crazy. I hope I never have that many hahaha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. You are going to want to supplement more of them. Mom is not going to be able to keep up with the demands. They will also make her teats sore. Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. It will be critical to see quickly which ones aren't getting enough.


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, I will keep a close eye on them, and top them off if needed. 
This mother had 4 last time and I never had to supplement any of them. She always had more than enough milk. 
However, I am definitely having a problem with this little girl now. The mother is starting to reject her. Whenever she starts to nurse, the mother walks away from her. I even saw her shove her away last night.

So, it looks like she is going to be a completely bottle fed baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

Wow, so many. :shocked:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a doe named Holiday Cookie who was born on Christmas.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I had quints last spring, I pulled two off the first one because mom rejected him and the second so the first wouldnt be lonely. make sure to monitor their weight gain and I would remove one or two just because thats a whole lot of babies for one momma to be able to feed.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

awesome! Great looking brood! On Dasher, and Dancer, and Prancer and Blitzen...! :fireworks:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Add them to the 2016 kidding tally!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! SO CUTE!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How are the babies?


----------



## Madrone (Jun 21, 2016)

That's amazing. I didn't know goats could have 5 babies.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

WOW! And super adorable. Did she look very big before she kidded??


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Had to stop back in and see how they were doing and if you added any more pictures. Hope all is going well. That's quite a handful. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They're so cute I can hardly stand it!! Such nice spots!! Yule is a nice boy name.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are the quints doing?


----------

